# Can anyone help with my grumpy hedgehog?



## Bean1995 (Feb 16, 2016)

Hi everyone, wondering if any of you could help!

I got my first african pygmy hedgehog on 4th February (a week and a half ago) and he's really, really grumpy. The previous owner said he's about a year old and they've had him since he was a baby. They rehomed him because they travel a lot and so couldn't really spend much time with him. When I went to see him he was huffing a bit but I assumed that was because he wasn't used to my/my housemate's smell (don't think they had many visitors). I got him out for a couple of hours every day in the first week of owning him, mostly with him in a pouch while I watched a film. He seemed to be getting better but over the past few days he's been really aggressive. He now lunges for my hands whenever I go to pick him up and has started tipping his house over and rejecting the cloth I gave him that smelled like me. It's getting worse every day now, if I'm trying to get him out/clean his home he huffs and pops/clicks at any sound or movement. Please does anyone have any suggestions about how to help him settle with me? I've had small pets before (degus) so am aware it takes time, but I don't understand the sudden burst of aggression!

Thank you for any help you can offer


----------



## Frolicking Ferrets (Mar 1, 2016)

African Pygmy hedgehogs are known to be grumpy, there's a female one at my college that's about 3 and she's been there since she was a baby and she always huffs, pops and clicks and she's called Popcorn because that's all she does unless your feeding her meal worms or wax worms, have you tried hand feeding him?


----------

